# Elektronikas pamati >  pastiprinataja tda7294 problema

## edza135

nu luk uztaisiju to pastiprinataju lieku pie 35v un nejiet man nf un lielajiem uf kondensatoriem rada ka ir strava mikrenei ar visur rada ka dot ara stravu bet man mazajiem uf kondensatoriem un resistoriem nerada ne cik un ko nozime tas MT un SB pasakiet ludzu kas par vainu http://www.stavebnice.richardvacula.com ... link=PT002

----------


## Larisa

Man tāpat neietu, ja es bez skolas būtu ķērusies pie diferenciālvienādojumiem...

----------


## edza135

nu pasakiet ludzu kas pa vainu varetu but

----------


## osscar

Tā jau ir  ::  Mute un Stand by . Ko tu tur mēri ? DC izejā nav ? pirmo reizi startējot jāliek primārajā spuldze - bulb tester. Tā aiztaupīsi liekus izdevumus. Atkal gaisā visu salodēji ? jeb smuki uz plates?

----------


## osscar

tak ieliec kadu bildi-ķīmiķis.

----------


## edza135

gaisa salodeju jo plate nelabi sanaca un visu celini nekur neskaras un visi vinji labi

----------


## edza135

http://foto.inbox.lv/kocins57/14-02-2010

----------


## janys

paskaties vienu tēmu tur ir lietotāju izstrādājumi - Pirmais audio pastiprinātājs uz TDA7294 desmitā lappuse lejā atrodas shēma kā pareizi pievienota barošana. Tajā mājas lapā ir parādīts slēdzi kas slēdz MUTe STAndBY tajos topikos nekas nav pieminēts par slēdžiem kas ir lodējis TDA7294 nezinu grūti pateikt.

----------


## edza135

man ir viss ta ka tur ir radits varbut man tas detalas sliktas

----------


## edza135

varbut man nejiet tapec ka man 100nf kondensatori nav MKT tipa un pie ta mute vai stby jaliek kautkas

----------


## janys

Bet tajā shēmā nav parādīts kur tālāk tiek pievienoti slēdži kas ir taisījis divas mikroshēmas vai četras nezinu kā ar  vienu darbosies ???

----------


## SnacK

Neapvainojies, bet es ieteiktu vispirms iemācīties ar lodāmuru kā pienākas strādāt... Palodē visādus štruntiņus no trafu drātiņām, paspēlējies ar nevajadzīgām stiklšķiedras platēm izlodējot un ielodējot detaļas...

----------


## defs

Tas tips jau nav galvenais.Kondensatoram svarīga ir kapacitātē uF un maksimalais spriegums V,lai nav par zemu,citādi izšaut var cauri izolaciju.
Pa gabalu jau grūti kaut ko pateikt,bet 7294 ir nopietnāka lieta,neka 2003.Es Tava vietā būtu mēģinajis nopirkt gatavu komplektu,kur visas detaļas jau līdzi /ja mamma vai opis dod vēl naudu/.Es saprotu,ka majās visādi krājumi,bet var gadīties,ka ne visu vari izmantot...

 ...bet tagad jāmēra spriegums uz "mute" un "st.by" -ja kāds no viņiem nav-tad izeja klusums. Slēdžus nafig-tur jau ir caur pretestību barošana un kondensators pret masu.Apskati,vai pareiza polaritētē /nav gadijuma otrādi ielodēts?/.

----------


## mm

Ja TDA7294 pin 9 un pin 10 ir atstāti _gaisā_, nekas arī neskanēs.

Paņemam šo dokumentu:
http://www.st.com/stonline/books/pdf/docs/1057.pdf
un izpētām Figure 17: Single Signal ST-BY/MUTE Control Circuit (9.lpp.) un Figure 18: High Efficiency Application Circuit (10.lpp.)
Tur ir detalizēti parādīts, kur un kā jāslēdz MUTE un STAND-BY slēdži (var iztikt arī ar vienu slēdzi, atbilstoši pārveidojot shēmu).

----------


## defs

9 lapas apakšā-tas pie  "+" jāpievieno,lai skanetu kaut kas.

----------


## edza135

MAN MUTE UN STBY VISPAR NERADA KA IR KAUT KADA STRAVA

----------


## defs

> MAN MUTE UN STBY VISPAR NERADA KA IR KAUT KADA STRAVA


 Nu tad tas jāpievieno pie strāvas caur pretestībām ka skēma rādīts ,pie "+" kontakta.

----------


## edza135

pie stby vai pie tiem 35 v

----------


## SnacK

stand by un mute CAUR rezistoriem jāpievieno pie V+ (35V)

----------


## edza135

nu visu izdariju a es kad iesledzu muziku man kautka grab un visadi troksni pa vidu visur ir kontakts un kad izsprauz un tiko iesprauz pie stravas tad smuki skan bet tikai kadas 5 sekundes varbut filtra kondensators beigts un man tie mute un stby sledzi vispar nejiet uz izeju dot kadi 5v un vins pat normali 30w tumpbu nepavelk

----------


## edza135

un ja kas vel vins ilgi ladejas ara ludzu pasakiet kas pa vainu varetu but

----------


## edza135

es it ka parbaudiju kondensatorus un man nerada nekadu stravu 22 uf kondensatoram un vins man parvisiem atrak izladejas tas ir tas c2 kondensators vai varetu but ka vins man nejiet

----------


## AndrisZ

Uz C2 līdzspriegumam arī nevajadzētu būt. Ja nu tikai volta daļas.

----------


## edza135

man liekas ka tas kondensators vainigs

----------


## janys

> man liekas ka tas kondensators vainigs


 R3-22k gadījumā nesavienoji ar plusu tur kur shēma redzams melns punkts tur ir savienojums.

----------


## defs

Uz izeju vispār nevajadzētu būt līdzspriegumam.Varbut točno sākumā pārbaudi barošanu.Vai ir vienads spriegums uz abam polaritātēm?

----------


## edza135

nav man bultina uz otru pusi lec

----------


## edza135

a nevar but kondensators vainigs

----------


## defs

Kad mēri pie otra kondensatora,tad apmaini otrādi testera galus rokās.Svarīgs ir,lai abi vienadi.

----------


## edza135

ka pie otra kondensatora es lieku plusu pie plusa un minusu pie minusa

----------


## AndrisZ

Kas par "otru kondensatoru"? Jālieto apzīmējumi, kas shēmā- C1, C2,  u.t.t.

----------


## edza135

nu to izdariju tam ir strava tam nav

----------


## SnacK

Kam tad īsti ir un kam nav?

Uz C6 un C8 izmēri un pasaki ko rāda. Ja testerim bultiņa iet uz otru pusi, tad kā jau tika minēts, apmaini vietām testera vadus.

----------


## defs

> Kas par "otru kondensatoru"? Jālieto apzīmējumi, kas shēmā- C1, C2,  u.t.t.


 Andri,shēmā nav te barošana parādīta.Runa par to,ka barošanas bloka izejā ir uz katru polaritāti pa kondensatoram.

----------


## Janis1279

> nu to izdariju tam ir strava tam nav


 1. Tad sāc ar vienu pašu divpolāro barošanu bez pastiprinātāja, bez slodzes. Mēri spriegumus uz kondensatoriem.
2. Bet pastiprinātājam ( pastiprinātāja platei ) bez pieslēgtiem barošanas spriegumiem diožu mērīšanas režīmā samēri pretestības starp "+" polaritātes vadu un kopējo un starp "-" polaritātes vadu un kopējo.
Iespējams kas "īsina shēmu"

----------


## edza135

vot man testerim uz c2 lec uz otru galu un izeja ari lec uz otru galu ta nevajadzetu but jo  kondensatoram es lieku testera +pie+un-pie -

----------


## SnacK

Barošu pārbaudīji?
Uz C2 man šķiet līdzspriegumam vispār nevajadzētu būt...

Edit: Nu, jā, ja izejā līdzspriegums, tad arī C2 viņš būs. Vēlreiz pārbaudi barošanu uz pašām mikrenes kājiņām.

----------


## edza135

visu parbaudiju  mikroshemai viss kartiba

----------


## defs

> visu parbaudiju  mikroshemai viss kartiba


 Ja barošana ir,mikrene kārtībā un pārējie elementi ar,tad ir jāskan.

----------


## edza135

man vienigais kondensators liekas ka tas ir vainigs nu tas c2 es vectevam ari pazvaniju vins elektrotehnikis jau daudzus gadus un uzreiz pateica ka kondensators kads vainigs es nomeriju un liekas ka tas ir c2 kondensators

----------


## AndrisZ

C2- vismazāk ticams, jo ja C2 izlodē ārā, pastiprinātājs vienalga skan, tikai klusi, jo pastiprināšanas koeficients ir 1.
Savukārt, ja C2 ir uz īso, tad tikai pieaug līdzspriegums izejā, bet pastiprinātājs vienalga darbojas.

----------


## defs

> man vienigais kondensators liekas ka tas ir vainigs nu tas c2 es vectevam ari pazvaniju vins elektrotehnikis jau daudzus gadus un uzreiz pateica ka kondensators kads vainigs es nomeriju un liekas ka tas ir c2 kondensators


  Nu ta nomaini -būsi drošs,kas un kā. Ja notiek izmaiņas-tad labi,ja ne-tad tomer nebija vainīgs.

----------


## defs

...un tad vel C5 paskaties,kas ar to. Bet,ja barošana abās polaritātēs vienāda,bet izejā ir kaut kādi volti,tas izskatās pec bojātas mikrenes.
http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?products_id=4240

----------


## AndrisZ

C5 var vispār nelikt. Tas tikai nedaudz palielina izejas jaudu.

----------


## janys

varbūt citas shēmas noderēs http://www.electroclub.info/invest/tda7 ... 4_3886.htm - krievu variants 
Vispār ka tu sadomāsi taisīt pastiprinātāju vispirms publicē tēmu.

----------


## janys

Varbūt - kondensātoriem C6 un C8 tur kur ir 1000Mkf jāpielodē platē vēl paralēli kondensātori man tā ir gadījies negāja pastiprinātājs virsū gāja kaut kāds troksnis.

----------


## Kulaks

Ieliec bildi no plates apakšas. Tavā pirmajā linklā neko apskatīt nevar.

----------


## edza135

varetu ludzu zimejuma paradit kur japielode

----------


## edza135

rekur bus bildes  celini neskaras kopa http://foto.inbox.lv/kocins57/14-02-2010

----------


## Pocis

Izskatās,ka šitais nebūs dzīvotājs.Plate jāpārtaisa noteikti.

----------


## bbarda

Nu briesmīgi izskatās.Elfā tirgojas speciāli marķieri platēm,sanāks daudz skaistāk un labāk,pašu plati mazliet pārstrādā savādāk,var uztaisīt stipri kompaktāku.Slinkums vilkt progu ,uzzīmētu.

----------


## AndrisZ

Neatkarīgi no rezultāta nekādā gadījumā šito neizjauc, bet saglabā! Pēc gadiem varēsi ar smaidu paskatīties.  ::

----------


## edza135

man liekas ka plate ir laba tas vienalga ka celini ir tadi un man ir tas specialais markieris

----------


## SnacK

Tas nav gan vienalga, ka plate tāda!

Pirmkārt tos celiņus skābe ir pārāk stipri saēdusi un liela iespējamība, ka kaut kur var gadīties kāds pārrāvums. Vai nu plate nebija kārtīgi notīrīta pirms celiņu zīmēšanas, vai arī marķieris nav labs. Varbūt skābē par ilgu noturēts. Ar to vēl varētu kaut cik cīnīties, visus celiņus apalvojot, bet...
Otrkārt tanī vadu mudžeklī pie mikrenes ar var visādi brīnumi gadīties.
Treškārt jāpatrenē vēl lodēšanas prasme... nebaidies bagātīgāk izmantot kušņus (kanifoliju), tad alva vienmērīgāk izplūdīs pa lodējuma vietu.

----------


## Kulaks

Neliels ieteikums par plates celiņu veidošanu:
Daudzi celiņi ir izēsti jo pa ilgu tika turēts kodinātājā, bet neņemsi jau plati ārā ja viss nev nokodināts vēl. Tāpēc kodinātāja škaidīšanai vari izmantot siltu ūdeni no tējkannas. Un svarīgi lai ūdeni ik pa laikam arī apmaisītu, vai arī to plati pakustinātu. rezlutātā kodināšanas laiku samazināsi uz pusi, un celiņi paliks spīdīgi un neskarti. Un ja gribi pavisam smuko, var iemācīties pastrādāt ar kādu vienkāršu PCB veidošanas programmu, kaut vai topašu eagle. Izmantojot kaut vai šos ( http://www.youtube.com/user/rpcelectronics#p/u ) tutoriāļus, stundas laikā jau iemācīsies brīvistrādāt. katrā ziņā tas ir daudz vienkāršāk un smukāk nekā zīmēt ar marķieri.

----------


## bbarda

> Nu briesmīgi izskatās.Elfā tirgojas speciāli marķieri platēm,sanāks daudz skaistāk un labāk,pašu plati mazliet pārstrādā savādāk,var uztaisīt stipri kompaktāku.Slinkums vilkt progu ,uzzīmētu.


 Vel aizmirsu piebilst,strādājot ar marķieri pa rokai vaig turēt 646 atšķaidītāju lai iemērktu ik pa brīdim marķiera galu kad sāk apkalst.Jāiemērc tikai pats pats galiņš.Piešujot roku taisni zīmēt pārejais ar sanāks precīzāk.Vienkārsās plates vienā eksemplārā nav jēgas taisīt ar foto vai citiem paņēmieniem.Tā ir pirmā plate?

----------


## Jon

Starp citu - šie izskatās diezgan prātīgi uztaisīti:

----------


## edza135

ja bet sita plate ir tadam pasam detalam ka tai kur taisiju

----------


## SnacK

Tapēc, ka tā arī ir optimālākā shēma.
Shēma ir 99,9% strādājoša, problēma 90% ir Tavā izpildījumā, 9,9% - kāda bojāta detaļa...

Vai arī nobeigta kāda detaļa (visticamāk pati mikrene) nepareiza izpildījuma dēļ...

----------


## edza135

nejau par to es prasu

----------


## edza135

es prasu vai uz tas pcb kuru ielika Jon topika ir tadas pasas detalas ka es kur taisju vai pavisam citas shemas pcb

----------


## SnacK

Jatājuma teikums parasti beidzas ar jautājuma zīmi!   ::  

Detaļas apmēram tās pašas, bet numuri gan nesakrīt, tas jāsalīdzina ar pašu shēmu.
Edit: Vispār shēma arī ir nedaudz savādāka, ieeja savādāk pieslēgta, tapēc būtu labi, ja Jon arī to nopublicētu, lai nomināli nav jāmin. PCB izskatās labāka, signāla un spēka masas smuki atdalītas, bet tas gan varbūt var pavisam nedaudz ietekmēt kvalitāti, jāskan bija arī Tavējai.

----------


## Zigis

> Starp citu - šie izskatās diezgan prātīgi uztaisīti:


 Izeņemot varbūt C7-C10 novietojumu, vajadzētu maksimāli tuvu mikrenes barošanas kājām.

----------


## edza135

jon vari tas pcb shemu ielikt

----------


## Jon

Ražotāja tipveida shēmai vien radīts daudz dažādu PCB variantu - gan gluži muļķīgu, gan visai veiksmīgi uztaisītu. PCB nav mazsvarīgākais faktors labam rezultātam. 
Modernais dzejniek, kas pieturas zīmes, lielos burtus un pat garumzīmes nepazīst - vajadzēja janys piedāvāto linku izbradāt; pats būtu atradis.
http://www.electroclub.info/invest/tda7 ... 7293-4.htm

----------


## vortexxx

Nu lūk sakarā par PCB un šo mikreni (TDA7294) man arī radās jautājums, par cik pats esmu sācis vākt kopā pastiprinātāju uz šīs mikrenes. Internetu pārksatot un arī iepriekš minētās lapas skatījos, ka ir daudz dažādu PCB variantu un izkārtojumu, tomēr vēlējos pajautāt, varbūt kādam ir aizķēries PCB zīmējums ar tādu projektējumu kas ir pārbaudīts un darbojas? Varbūt varētu palūgt ielikt vai atsūtīt?

----------


## defs

Man liekas,ka laiku atpakaļ platīti pirku pa kādiem 50 santīmiem "latgalītē".Kur argusam tāda cena? Esmu kādreiz pats vairākas taisijis,esmu pircis.Visi darbojās bez problēmām ...

----------


## vortexxx

Skatījos ka argusā ir PCB, taču tā priekš kaut kādas stereoshēmas + vēl kaut kas tur klāt (priekšpastiprinātājs vai kas tāds... nezinu). Taču tāda vienkārša platīte vienam monokanālam nav atrodama. Vismaz internetveikalā ne.

----------


## defs

> Skatījos ka argusā ir PCB, taču tā priekš kaut kādas stereoshēmas + vēl kaut kas tur klāt (priekšpastiprinātājs vai kas tāds... nezinu). Taču tāda vienkārša platīte vienam monokanālam nav atrodama. Vismaz internetveikalā ne.


  Man liekas,ka tur bija viss komplekts,ar visām daļām uz mono.Ja gadijuma vajag stereo,tad 2 japērk.

----------


## defs

šeit ir viss http://www.argus.lv/advanced_search_res ... 01227e925f

...njā,ta plate vien  laikam ar 2 jaudas mikrenēm...

----------


## osscar

http://images.google.com/images?hl=l...-8&sa=N&tab=wi
tikai nevajag -pilns nets ar plašu layoutiem šim ampam. Tak Jons iedeva linku ar visu PCB raw failu. ko vēl vajag ?

----------


## vortexxx

> http://images.google.com/images?hl=l...-8&sa=N&tab=wi
> tikai nevajag -pilns nets ar plašu layoutiem šim ampam. Tak Jons iedeva linku ar visu PCB raw failu. ko vēl vajag ?


 Paldies, Osscar  ::  Atradu normālu PCB iekš diyaudio caur Tevis doto linku uz googli. Vienkārša un šķiet tieši tāds pats princips kā no TDA datasheeta  ::

----------


## janys

http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewthread-103-4-7.html - hifi forums

----------


## defs

Šitas der,ja grib visu darbināt zem 4 omiem.Jo pati mikrene ar tādu barošanu normali strādā uz 4 omi un iztur līdz 10A pēc datašita.

----------


## Jon

> mikrene ar tādu barošanu normali strādā uz 4 omi un iztur līdz 10A pēc datašita.


 Pareizi pateici - pēc data*shit*  ::  , jo papīrs (teksta dokuments, pdf etc.) pacieš visu. Reāli uzstādot tādu režīmu, ir labākajā gadījumā nostrādājusi aizsardzība, bet parasti - tūlītējs gals un caurums korpusā. Tie izlielītie 100W ir bullshits (lai labāk pirktu). Lai čips darbotos droši un kropļojumi būtu normas robežās, tāpat varētu iztikt bez sarežģītas piespiedu dzeses, nav ieteicams spriegumu celt vairāk par 27 V plecā pie 4 omu slodzes un 35 V pie 8 omiem attiecīgi. Pilnīgi pietiek ar reāliem 50 W, lai ciešami skanētu un nebūtu problēmas ar siltuma dabūšanu prom no šī niecīgā multiwatt 15 korpusa. Var jau būt, ka kāds notic bildītēs redzamajai mazajai redelītei, pie kuras pieskrūvēts čips, bet ar tādu var labi ja 20 W jaudai atbilstīgi nodzesēt. Ja gribas draivēt zemomīgas slodzes (kārtīgi zvetēt ballītēs), nāksies vien kārt klāt tranzistorus. Pats gan neesmu mēģinājis, bet 7293 īpaši paredzēts, lai saliktu gala pakāpes paralēli. Tad gan šie 100 W kļūs par realitāti.

----------


## osscar

Nu ja grib tiešām lielu jaudu un labu kvalitāti - ļoti labu, tad jāņem LME + traņi....tikai tas nav iesācēju projekts.

----------


## janys

[attachment=1:370nsy7e]2SC5200.pdf[/attachment:370nsy7e][attachment=0:370nsy7e]2SA1943.pdf[/attachment:370nsy7e] - tikai grūti saredzēt nominālus man liekas ka varētu vienot jaudīgu subwooferi

----------

